# Black Lines in Walnut



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I sanded this flitch yesterday and it has lots of black lines. It's just common Black Walnut from here in Cent. IL. but I've never run across any like this before. This tree was dead when I felled it but hadn't been dead too long. Could that have something to do with the black lines? Gary


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't tell you what caused it Gary, but I can tell you that it looks awesome. Great looking grain!! :yes:


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

That stuff looks awesomeeeee. Those black lines really define it. Nice find my freind


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm no expert but I beleive it is from foreign objects earlier in it's life such as lead or nails. The damage will cause a black line from the point of entry all the way up the tree throughout the rest of its life.


----------



## bama20a (May 3, 2010)

That sure looks GREAT,how thick is it? 
Sure would make a nice looking gun stock.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

bama20a said:


> That sure looks GREAT,how thick is it?
> Sure would make a nice looking gun stock.


It's 2 1/2" and it is indeed going to be a stock. I've got it layed out already and will cut it soon. It's going on my Ruger 77 short action and I'm going to try a Mannlicher. The stock will go all the way to the end of the barrel if the wood is sound and I can pull it off. I cut the tree in '85 and had it slabbed. It's been air drying for 25 yrs.:yes: I guess it's time to use it before I croak. Gary


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like grain to me.....


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

HomeBody said:


> I sanded this flitch yesterday and it has lots of black lines. It's just common Black Walnut from here in Cent. IL. but I've never run across any like this before. This tree was dead when I felled it but hadn't been dead too long. Could that have something to do with the black lines? Gary


I belive it is the meneral's in the soil. If a nail of spike was in their i belive it would have been in one spot where the metal was. Not all walnut are the same. Different part's of the country walnut will be different. Like in botton land or on a hill or road bank . The soil play's a important part as to what the wood will look like. Me i like a dead walnut tree that has been standing for a long time . Where the bark has fell off or some of it. The sap wood will be like the heart wood. Not like cream colored on a green tree. Nice wood


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I will bite. What black lines? The only think that I see dark(black) is the grain.

George


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You too George?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

HomeBody said:


> . . . Could that have something to do with the black lines? Gary


Could be because it is Black Walnut lumber that has been wiped down with mineral spirits or water. That'll always bring the black lines to the fore. 







.


----------

